# Finally got my CTD back from dealer.



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

7 weeks of drama and this was the fix. Car went in for a slow o2 code, their scan came up with P11DC and P0133. Smoke test was performed on exhaust and found a leak at the base of egr and a pin hole at a flange in exhaust pipe. Pipe was welded and a new egr base gasket(plate) was installed. Nox sensor was found to be clean and soot filled O2 sensor was replaced. This is what the Tech line told the tech to do. It looks like the tech road tested for about 30 miles. The light came on 7 weeks ago but we had to drive it with the CEL for 4 weeks while the dealer thought the parts were on backorder and as we all know they were on parts restriction. Took the car back in and was at the dealer for 2 weeks and 2 days for the actual repair. It took 8 days after the parts were released to arrive at dealer which I think is BS. Hopefully this fixes it and the learning curve is over. Build date Jan 2014 
This may help someone when they are out of warranty
Part# 12644786 and Part#12647009 were replaced
Very glad to finally have the car back


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Glad to hear you've got 'er back and thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Update again, wife is super pissed! While in the shop the dealer had to replace the sun visor because the mirror cover just fell off. No big deal right? Wrong. Today is the first time she drove it since Saturday. She called me and said the sun visor rubs the ceiling. When she got home I could see why. The plug is glued to the headliner. You can clearly see the tech just pulled the front of the headliner down to break the glue loose. Now it is bent and has greasy finger prints on it. Here is a pic- Are you F-ing kidding me


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Call the Service Manager on the head liner/sun visor. That wasn't repaired properly.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

she did and left a message, they never answer. We shall see if they call back tomorrow.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Amateur Hour at your dealership?

Time they stepped up their game or GM steps in with some remedial measures.

The hack who did this (and probably the dealership principal) need to understand the consequence of their error. 

If I were you, I'd show them how damaging this thread has been to them.

I know you work in the trade and have to extend professional courtesy - but if it were me I'd be taking names and cautioning prospective customers about this dealership's fixed operations.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

I'm guessing flat rate was 15-30 and the tech didn't want to pull the trim, sun visors and dome light since the plug is glued to headliner from factory. I am with you Tomko. I texted the salesaman(finance manager) whom is a friend of a friend and has worked at dealership forever. He has the same picture as I posted here. The text was forwarded by him to the dealership GM. It will get fixed right and I have given the dealership the benefit of the doubt but I am at my wits end with them. The greasy finger prints may be the last straw. We all have had dirty hands. If I have to work on an interior and my hands are filthy then I wash them and put on some rubber gloves especially on a light grey headliner .
You are right Tomko I am in the trade and work like this kills me on a brand new car.
As usual I will post updates on here.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Not all techs are created equally. That really is pathetic.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad you have your car back. I lost count after 2 months without my car. Almost forgot about it.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Service writer called back , not the service manager but the GM is involved. Car goes back to the dealer tomorrow so they can "see what we need to do to correct the problem" . I can assure everyone the same tech will NOT be working on the car, the car WILL get a new headliner and......
To be continued.....
Pics of grease and where the tech use something to pry on sun visor clip (it's now loose) . For those that don't know there is just a little flap (door) in the rear that flips up to reveal the screw.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to us diesel brother and please do continue to keep us informed as this one continues towards resolution.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

How is the car running? Sucks to have more issues. 

We LOVE our diesel.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Car is running fine only about 300 miles since the fix. Hopefully it stays that way.
Took car back to the dealer today. General Manager, Service Manager, Service Writer, and tech all looked at car. New headliner, sun visor, clips, etc... were ordered and will be installed by a different tech. I assume someone who is good with interior. Compensation was also offered for the problems (my wife is working with them on this since it is her car). Everyone was polite and admitted it was their fault. They said the problem would be taken care of no matter what it takes. So there was really nothing to argue about. I hope this will be the last issue or at least if there are any more problems it will be prompt and correct the first time. Looking at about a week for the parts to arrive and they said one day to fix so hopefully there will only be one more update and everyone is finally satisfied. Fingers Crossed on both hands.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

This truly is the best possible outcome from an unfortunate and avoidable incident. 

I've personally never touched a headliner before because they're completely outside of my skill level. I hope they can do it without removing the windshield or backlight.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

alldata says" Removal and installation of the headliner must be completed through the rear door opening." "Always service with the aid of an assistant to prevent kinking or damage to the headliner". It also says all the seats must come out. I was thinking windshield until I looked . At this point I hope their best interior tech or 2 is given the job.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

update for the headliner job. Called dealer Friday which made 1 week and 2 days since parts have been ordered (they said about a week). Not yet they said hopefully by the beginning of the week still waiting on a few parts. This makes week 8 or 9 since the original problem I have lost count. Service manager says to my wife "I know you are mad us" she replied "I'm not even going there, I just want my car fixed and would like to know when it is going to happen"
The good part is the headliner has no effect of the running of the car and knock on wood has been good, 1k miles since the original repair.
The forum has been fairly silent so that may be a good thing on our cars getting repaired quickly and the dealers getting a better grip on the CTD

Service manager also changed time frame and said it will actually take 2 days to repair and detail which is fine since I thought 1 day would push it anyway.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

smallheadz said:


> update for the headliner job. Called dealer Friday which made 1 week and 2 days since parts have been ordered (they said about a week). Not yet they said hopefully by the beginning of the week still waiting on a few parts. This makes week 8 or 9 since the original problem I have lost count. Service manager says to my wife "I know you are mad us" she replied "I'm not even going there, I just want my car fixed and would like to know when it is going to happen"
> The good part is the headliner has no effect of the running of the car and knock on wood has been good, 1k miles since the original repair.
> The forum has been fairly silent so that may be a good thing on our cars getting repaired quickly and the dealers getting a better grip on the CTD
> 
> Service manager also changed time frame and said it will actually take 2 days to repair and detail which is fine since I thought 1 day would push it anyway.


I've never had a problem when plans change or things take longer then planned. As someone who relies on parts and other groups of people for what I need for my line of work everyday you realize that things change, sometimes the wrong part shows up, sometimes you mess up and order the wrong part, etc. **** happens. 

What has always been unacceptable to me is poor communication and it sounds like the dealership is trying to do a decent job there. Some people are just unreasonable and want wine out of water but as long as there's communication I can understand....


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Car goes back in to dealer Thursday (3 weeks and 1 day since parts were ordered). Parts (headliner etc...)have been in over a week but they "didn't have a loaner car to give me". That's funny after I talked to one person for 30 seconds a car was found. No kidding there are 500 of them on the lot. I know how the rental car allotment works to get reimbursed from GM and they were probably already capped for the week. Not my problem since the dealer caused the problem . This is week 10 of the whole on going process.
Salesman(finance manager) has been great! Personal friend of the General Manager and he is not happy with the whole situation either. Service lost their person that made things happen and now everthing has went downhill fast, probably about the time I had my original slow o2 problem. That is what I was told today. After the car is fixed to satisfaction it will not be going back to this dealer. 
Engine wise and car wise my wife still loves the car. Dealer wise not so much.
Hopefully by this time next week it will all be over, fingers still crossed

Kpax- All calls were made by me to the dealer. They never ONCE called me to communicate, they never even returned voicemails that were left. Actually today when I talked to the service manager he said " I thought this was already taken care of"
I manage (I order all the parts, repair, and deal with the operators)a fleet of more than 100 pcs of equipment and I know all to well of wrong parts , **** happens, etc... so I believe I am more patient than most but at some point enough is enough and that is where we are now.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck with everything, it's quite a saga!


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Got the car back today. There were more issues with the dealership when I dropped it off but I am done ranting about them. Car was repaired to my satisfaction finally. As I left service manager said "make sure you call me directly for anything you need". I thanked them and left. Car will never go back to this dealership . Hopefully there a many many trouble free miles to come and if service is needed I will be on the hunt for a new dealership.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

All that and you never named the dealer. 

smallheadz you're a better man than me.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Glad that the issues are finally resolved! 
Hope that you don't have any more problems!


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Ok this is the last small rant I promise. We picked up the car Saturday so today was the first time wife has driven since then. When she got home she said the car had a squeak inside somewhere. I already knew the whole interior had to come out to put in the head liner so I feared there may be a squeak somewhere since I'm sure all the clips etc were reused. Well after about 15 min of crawling around the interior I found it. They forgot to tighten one of the seat bolts so it would rattle in the track. Here is the video, I fixed it myself. Not a big deal to tighten up more of a safety issue, I give up.
http://vid953.photobucket.com/albums/ae14/smallheadz/MOV_9554.MOV.mp4


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Really just sounds like you need to find a new dealership


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

yes that is what I'm doing from this point forward


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

smallheadz said:


> Ok this is the last small rant I promise. We picked up the car Saturday so today was the first time wife has driven since then. When she got home she said the car had a squeak inside somewhere. I already knew the whole interior had to come out to put in the head liner so I feared there may be a squeak somewhere since I'm sure all the clips etc were reused. Well after about 15 min of crawling around the interior I found it. They forgot to tighten one of the seat bolts so it would rattle in the track. Here is the video, I fixed it myself. Not a big deal to tighten up more of a safety issue, I give up.
> http://vid953.photobucket.com/albums/ae14/smallheadz/MOV_9554.MOV.mp4


Report this to the NHTSA as a dealership created safety hazard. They will investigate. Also, for our members who live near you which dealership is this? They'll want to avoid it.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Tomko I wasn't going to name them but anyone who reads my posts can make their own decision.
Caughlin-Circleville Ohio
Service could be free for life and I would not return- I haven't decided if I am going to call Service Manager and let him know but at this point it won't do a thing for either one of us and I may say stuff I regret later. Everything looked good when I picked it up and I had no reason to even think of checking the seat bolts. Have I ever forgot to tighten a bolt? Yes. 
I told the Service Manager not to have the same tech work on the car guess what same name on paperwork and they claimed it all under warranty to let GM soak up the bill also. I'm sure most dealerships would do the same
The whole ordeal was just one big PITA!
I got to give them a bad survey WOO-HOO
Obermd I will fill out with the NHTSA thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

smallheadz said:


> Tomko I wasn't going to name them but anyone who reads my posts can make their own decision.
> Caughlin-Circleville Ohio
> Service could be free for life and I would not return- I haven't decided if I am going to call Service Manager and let him know but at this point it won't do a thing for either one of us and I may say stuff I regret later. Everything looked good when I picked it up and I had no reason to even think of checking the seat bolts. Have I ever forgot to tighten a bolt? Yes.
> I told the Service Manager not to have the same tech work on the car guess what same name on paperwork and they claimed it all under warranty to let GM soak up the bill also. I'm sure most dealerships would do the same
> ...


You have just performed a community service with this public safety announcement.


----------

